# Fellow donkey lover needing answers



## kimbell (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just read this on another board and thought someone on here could possibly help this little baby girl out....

Need information asap: Sweet miniature jenny born one week ago with severely lax tendons in her two front legs. She basically walks on her knees like they are elbows with her feet sticking out in front of her. We have tried everything we can think of including casting, but as she tries to use them, she bumps them around and they come off. We dearly love this little girl, but cannot find good information. If you have experienced this and know of something to try, please email [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a colt born like this a few yrs ago, he had such guts and gumption, keeping up with his dam to nurse, walking on his knees in front, kept in a small stall though. It took alot of work and care but we put braces on, I don't remember what we used but I recall vet wrap was against the skin, it took a few months of constant care and changing the braces when needed but today, you'd never know he had a problem. So my advice would be to try different kinds of braces, talk to different vets, come up with something that'll work. And good luck to the owners.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 17, 2008)

Can you post pictures? I just had a little donkey that was premature, and we did magic shoes on him.......if you go to my 2008 new arrivals page, you can see what he looked like, and then what he looked like with the shoes on........We tried splinting, but it only caused sores....sometimes they just need time, but my little guy was walking and causing sores on the insides of his legs, so we had to do something, the shoes where a godsend for him.


----------

